# Old films of Chen style



## Xue Sheng (Mar 10, 2007)

Just to give you some idea these are students of Chen Fa Ke (1887-1957) 17th generation and the last one was a student of Chen Fa Ke's father.

Lei Mu Ni student of Chen Fake demonstrating Erlu form

Lei Mu Ni





Tian Xuchen, student of Chen Fake, performing Yilu form

Tian Xuchen (1of2)





Tian Xuchen (2of2)





Chen Laojia Yilu form demonstrated by Du Yu Ze, student of Chen Yanxi (father of Chen Fake) 

Du Yu Ze


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry this is so short; it is all I can find of Chen Zhaokui. This is one of the Chen family members I would love to see do the entire form so of course I can only find 11 seconds of it.

Chen Zhaokui (1928-1981)


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

Chen Fake - Picture Gallery

This is not a video, it is a series of pictures that someone put together and if you are into Chen style Taiji Chen Fa Ke was one of the great ones. Others may not be as impressed as I with this, but from a Chen POV Chen Fa Ke is a very good reason to be impressed.

Chen Style Taiji by Chen Fa Ke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7j1Y4NPOJE&mode=related&search=


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 22, 2007)

I only wish I could be a smooth and fluid as the people in those clips

thanks so much for the links


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 22, 2007)

Me too


----------

